

Emacs: GIT - earle
http://tsgates.cafe24.com/git/git-emacs.html

======
aggieben
Could someone summarize what this is? My employer blocks this site (and makes
you feel criminal for clicking the link in the first place).

~~~
mechanical_fish
The page is called "A Guided Tour of emacs-git (by TSKim)" and it appears to
be a git mode for emacs. I'll be trying it out shortly, I'm sure.

Your employer thinks _emacs_ is unsafe for work?

~~~
aggieben
I'm sure it's the domain 'cafe24.com'; our filter categorizes it as 'chat',
which to corporate IT morons is the root of all evil.

